# belly bands /diaper patterns



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi, SCMR is in need of belly bands and diapers for their rescued fluffs. Anyone have a pattern or examples they can share? I'd like to sew some for them and mail out out within a week or so  . Tips and suggestions are also appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I found these

Female doggie diaper pattern 
Mimi & Tara | Free Dog Clothes Patterns: Dog sanitary panty diaper nappy patterns

Male doggie belly band pattern
belly band pattern page1 | Pets | Pinterest


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Bridget, will you pm me the address to mail some to? I have several that I ordered from Oscar Newman and never used them.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

That would be awesome Laurie! 

SCMR (Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue)
P.O. Box 2005
Chattanooga, TN 37409

Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bridget -- the Belly Bands are really easy, but the panties are a little harder. The easiest and quickest way to make the panties is to do them flat just like a diaper so that they curve in towards the middle and them put ties on the sides to close them. Ribbon ties can also be used. Or you can velcor at the sides to keep closed.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I've never needed a belly band before fostering Austin, but here is what I did: I took two pieces of material (I used a soft flannel and also fleece, which has a little give to it). I measured his waist, and added 2". I cut 3-4 inches wide and the waist + 2" for length. I cut two this size. I then cut another piece of the material approximately 3-1/2 inches long by the width I'd chosen, minus 1/2 inch. I sewed the two pieces together, right sides together, leaving one end open. I turned the it inside out and stitched around the edges, turning in the one edge I'd left open. I then put velcro on both ends-- I put the hook side of the velcro so it would face outward, and the loop side so it would face inward. That's much more comfortable for the dog. Then I took the smaller piece of material and made an "envelope" on the inner side in the center and sewed that in place. I used this envelope to place a Poise pad or other absorbent material to catch any wetness if the dog does go. I got velcro that was 2" wide because that was easiest for me to work with-- I only needed one piece on each end. I also put the velcro approximately 1/4 to 1/2 inch away from all edges so none of the stiff velcro backing would touch the dog, and I trimmed the square corners so they were rounded. Hope this helps!

Austin is a wiley little guy, and will take the bands off if he gets the chance, so I may try Lynn's idea for a diaper and make a "mantie" for him, LOL. I can put a flap on the inside to hold the absorbent pad.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Lynn  . I went out today and bought some disposable diapers so that I can have a visual sample in front of me to work from. I'm hoping to do a bunch of the belly bands and the girls diapers...fingers crossed!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Great step by step instructions....Thank you Jackie!


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Here is another diaper pattern

http://memberfiles.freewebs.com/46/52/66595246/documents/pbp_dog_diaper_sewing_instructions.pdf


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you!  For some reason my computer won't open the link (I think I accidentally deleted a needed program from my computer, so I'll have to figure out how to reload that)...fun, fun lol  .


----------

